# realtek hd audio no sound front speakers



## mbeets (Dec 6, 2007)

i have just bought a new 5.1 sound system which on the realtek sound manager on the test there is no sound from the front left or right speakers but sound from the rest. in the realtek hd audio manager next to the brown ouput it says c and sub, next to the black output it says Lb and Rb but on the grey ouput the speakers are highlighted as if they are connected but when i put the mouse over it it says no output all the jacks and speakers work i have tested them. i have an asus ALiveNF6G-VSTA motherboard with the GeForce 6100 chipset with xp i have the realtek WDM_R167 driver installed. can anyone help me this is driving me insane??


----------



## mbeets (Dec 6, 2007)

so nobody has any idea then?


----------



## Confruzed (Dec 3, 2007)

You could try the realtek HD drivers version 1.83...

It could possibly help

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3


----------



## mbeets (Dec 6, 2007)

tried them still have the same problem thanks for trying to help


----------



## Confruzed (Dec 3, 2007)

Just a thought - do you have all your Mobo drivers loaded?


----------



## tohtorrent (Mar 4, 2009)

I register here to provide the solution. It is pretty amusing, after so many hours with reinstalling drivers.
Solution:
you have 3 plugs: yellow, black and green. plug them in to the build-in slots.
do NOT plugin green plug to green slot near the other two (black and yellow), instead plug it to the REGULAR green slot, near mic and line-in (like you do, if you use speakers without sub). Vuala.


----------



## richpowell (Feb 12, 2012)

GENIUS!!!!!! How many hours did I waste on this???arrrggghhh!!


----------



## placemat (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, I had the same problem and after an age of banging my head against the wall, I come up with a solution...

Firstly, the problem was that for some crazy reason, the 'front audio' had been activated, so that was where the PC was thinking the speakers should be. When I set the speaker setup in the Realtek Audio Manager to Quadraphonic, then pressed 'test', there was no sound from the front 2 speakers, but sound from the rear two.
To rectify this, I uninstalled the Realtek driver in Control Panel, add remove programs, click restart later when it pops up, then go into your device manager (right click on 'Computer' the 'Manage' then click on 'device manager'.
Go to sound, video & game controllers & right click on the Realtek driver. Then click uninstall.
Once done restart. Generic Win 7 drivers will be installed and voila, I got sound again! I then installed version R2.57 of the Realtek driver.
All is now happy in the house of idiot!


----------

